# Sailfish from my paddle board!!



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

So I dont even know where to put this [email protected] lol Not a kayak, not inshore, not really offshore... lol so many of you I've known for a long time & catching a sail off my stand up paddle board has been a dream for the last year or so... well yesterday it all came together and happened. A live threadfin got it done right past the the county pier in Panama City Beach. It actually didnt pull me out as far as one would think but used most of its energy to put on an amazing show, with jump after jump & tailwalking while pulling me around in circles. It was the coolest thing I have ever experienced! We revived it & off it swam btw =) If you havent tried sup fishing you dont know what your missing it is a blast. I've tried several boards & am extremely happy with the 12 ftHD that BOTE makes. I will try & get the video posted up soon =)


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm astonished!!

Joraca


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

i saw this somewhere else. Linda you have it happening. Good for you!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man what a treat!!!! You did great gurl!!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Im in love! you rock chica! That pic of it jumping off the nose of your board on a flat sea is AWSOME!!! :notworthy:


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

A friend of mine has a Bote and he LOVES it. So many add ons for it. Awesome job on the fish!!!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

That is AWESOME Linda!!!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Amazing!!!!! Great job Linda.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

You are a bad a$$!! That is wicked awesome and looks like an adrenaline rush! Thanks for sharing. Can you teach my wife to do that?? O*D*W


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

AMAZING!!!!! VERY COOL!! GREAT FISH!!! CONGRATS!!:notworthy:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome Linda! Been a long time, hope you all are doing well.

Mike


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That is Awesome!!


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang Linda, that is awesome! Congrats.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I would have a hard time just staying on a paddle board, If I caught a pin fish I would fall in the water. Linda is pretty impressive. :thumbsup:


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

wow that was close to shore too. sweet fish.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Making us men look silly all the time, congrats Linda.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow that's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

very nice. not a bad fish either!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I would have to have a mount of that fish (replica?) mounted ON the paddle board, even if I had to build a new room to hold it!

Awesome catch, and congratulations.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

got it on your FB LuLu...:thumbup:

Congratulations! that is one for the books...and magazines...


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

hey that's a good idea! =)


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Very cool report Linda. Congrats!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Well you just made my mind up as to which SUP will be my next one. Good job.:thumbup:*


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That is impressive to say the least!!! My hats off to you.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Very freakin cool!!

We are not worthy :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

That is unreal! Very impressive!! Congrats Linda!!!


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

That is amazing. Great job and great pics!


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

That is so cool, I'm so happy for you Linda, CONGRATS!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

bad azz!!!:thumbup:

whats next?


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Awesome catch, congrats!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Capt.

You define paddle fishing. Thanks for the GREAT story.

Jim


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

AMAZING!!! I don't know how you will top that but I am sure you will find a way! Congratulations and awesome pictures! :thumbup:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Sooo cool:thumbsup: never let us down


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

heres the video =)


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

honestly.............................speechless.....................:thumbsup:


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I dont why i'm having issues posting the video ...


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Linda said:


> heres the video =)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYykS7Xpw0Q


Oh man that is awesome! Is it hard to
Keep balance on the stand up boards?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey, Linda, Slido told me to tell you 'Hell of a Catch!!', and spoke very highly of you and your fishing skillz. And also spoke very highly of Ernies lure making skillz. You are one bad a$$ chikee. O*D*W


----------



## GrayMan (Mar 17, 2011)

Too friggin damn cool!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That's awesome Linda!!!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's a very nice Sailfish. They don't get much bigger than that around here. Great catch..!


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome job linda, who were the people that helped ya in the video


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

my friend sam video taped & there were 3 guys from kentucky out there in yaks. I dont think they knew what to think...lol one of them towed me & the board while I revived the fish. I was really glad they were out there!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Spectacular-you've set a new standard!
Thanks for report & pics.


----------



## Floppy (May 29, 2008)

Beats anything I've ever seen, very, very impressive! I hope the board company picks that up for you and uses it on their website! Great performance and very humane handling!!


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

That is just awesome! 

Smitty


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Amazing!!! Congrats young lady!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice Fish!!


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Kickin' ass over there Cap'n Linda!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

AMAZING. Wow, just wow.

I tried paddle boarding once. My knees and back couldnt take it, but they are fine in my Hobie, go figure. Plus I fell in over and over again.

Where you trolling or using the advantage of the SUP to sight fish? 

I love how you were so casual sitting there chewing gum while fighting the fish, Id be going nuts.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Great all around job Linda :thumbsup: 
I bet you could get the paddle board company to sponsor you and supply you with everthing you'll ever need. Best post I've ever seen :thumbup:


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Beautiful job on an awesome fish!


----------



## hydrocat (Sep 7, 2012)

this is quite possibly the best post/thread ive ever seen on any forum....what a great story. Linda, you rock!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks everyone! the only think the camera didnt capture was the huge azz grin on my face....LOl this was truly the catch of a lifetime for me. That was all I thought & dreamt about this past year... now what ? lol


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Next?...

Your daughter catching a sailfish from a kayak or paddleboard!

I'm guessing THAT grin will be even bigger and last a lot longer.

Jim


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Man is it normal to catch them that close to shore in PCB?! Congrats!! I couldn't imagine just catching one from a normal boat or something, much less a paddle board!!


----------



## cheshirekev (Nov 3, 2010)

So freaking cool.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Now YOU Madame, are a badass!!!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------

